# aviary



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi all just a quick question, is there a section on here i can place a wanted add for an aviary plz? :blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Hi all just a quick question, is there a section on here i can place a wanted add for an aviary plz? :blush:


 
Domestic & Exotics Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

*quail housing*

Morning all! im still not too sure what to house my quail in, which im getting in a few weeks, ive a doghouse already i was gonna use, but do they need an aviary or will a run be ok. Do they need to be able to fly or do they just run around on the ground? Any help most welcome thanks :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Morning all! im still not too sure what to house my quail in, which im getting in a few weeks, ive a doghouse already i was gonna use, but do they need an aviary or will a run be ok. Do they need to be able to fly or do they just run around on the ground? Any help most welcome thanks :2thumb:


 
You dont say what type of quail? 

They do need space to run about & I also found height was important because when they get frightened they jump upwards. Mine were kept in bird aviaries, so at least 6ft high. However people do use the chicken runs for the smaller CPQs.

Plenty of info on the Internet if you do a google.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

They are japanese quail (i think) :blush:


----------

